# another shot



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

raised


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

OK, $100 profit!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*A little TLC*

Some sand blasting and paint and it will look great.:winky: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*cub*

I spent $104.00 on tune up parts and a new battery for the Cub.The daughter of the original owner told me her father blew the tractor up and parked it in the carriage house on the estate,15 years before I bought it.This little guy runs like a dream.The C-3 mower deck cuts well after I sharpened the blades.The hydraulics needed an O ring seal on the pump.I was getting hydro in the crankcase.Replaced the positive ground cable when I replaced the 6 volt battery.My interstate battery dealer duplicated it perfectly.The loader is dual cylander on a frame that bolts together under the machine and is also mounted thru the front tool mount and secured to the rear housing.A very strong way of mounting.Wires ,points,condenser,cap,rotor,and points are new.My Cub starts extremely easy and maintains around 30 pounds of oil pressure.I have changed out all the fluids on the tractor.The only damaged sheet metal on the whole thing is the grille is a little twisted,with one mounting bolt broke off.The reason the original owner must have thought the engine was blown is because the rotor was patially broken and the contact was turned about 15 degrees.
My next move will be paint. I have not decided if it is going to be it's original yellow or IH red.I like them both. All the decals are still on it and I need to be sure I can get them all.
I have the wheels for the mower deck.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I dont see no stack on it so it must have underneath exhaust. Unless its broke off & the ram is hiding the hole.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*exhaust*

Exhaust is underneath and in great shape


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Slipshod - yer drivin' a hard bargain! OK I'll give you your $104 back. Seriously though, you got a good deal on that one.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd go with red for a repaint. It just looks better to me and seems to hold up better. Nice find!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

A yellow tractor? Nah... Red

 

Just kidding. The yellow looks nice, but I agree that the red will hold it's color better.


----------

